# 81003



## ljmoore (Jul 23, 2010)

We are having issues with our urinalysis code 81003 bundling to the e&m code.  We bill out the 81003 with a QW and we've even tried adding a 25 modifier on the e&m code and they still bundle it.  I've tried contacting the insurance carriers and they won't tell me anything.  I ran it though a claim check system on one of the carrier's websites and the only modifier it would go through with was a 59 which I've been told is a incorrect modifier to use.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## amy_mousie (Sep 2, 2010)

I code for an OBGYN practice as well and I am also having trouble getting this paid as well with all insurance carriers.  Any light on how to get this paid would be appreciated.  
Thanks.
Amy CPC, CMBS, CCP


----------

